# Problem establishing Empire Zoysia in NE FL



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello,

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read my post. I built a new house in Ponte Vedra, FL (just south of Jacksonville) that was completed August 2017, so have lived here for about 1 year. I installed Empire Zoysia. The front yard took a while to establish but finally did, and is now lush and healthy. However, the backyard, which is mildly sloped, never has developed, is patchy, but generally doesn't grow. I probably could have gotten by all Summer just mowing one time.

Recently, we put up a fence on the property line. In doing so, we noticed that where the zoysia is on the fence line is starting to become healthy, but where sunlight is direct all day such as the middle of the grass, it continues to be thin and thatchy. Have attached some pictures here.

One other point to note is that last year, my lawn started to go dormant earlier than I'd expect it would, perhaps as early as mid October, which surprised me for NE Florida.

Have been watering just over 0.5" 2x weekly (so just over 1" total water per week).

Any ideas what's going on?

Thanks!
Ken


----------



## Brad Thompson91006 (Jul 5, 2018)

Could the fence act as a backstop for extra water?
Or could the fence reflect extra sunlight near the fence to spur growth?

I installed Zeon Zoysa about four months ago in Southern California and it is doing better in the sunny areas.
Also, with the heat the areas that receive a heavier water?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I would get your soil tested first, zoysia can be tricky to get started, they say the first year it is laid that it sleeps, the second year it creeps and the third year it thrives. I had sod laid last year and 1/3 died, the rest didn't look healthy, a yer later and it is doing a lot better. I have some areas along the fene that have never done well so I seeded with fescue and prg. Those areas are doing well. I would look into doing the green county fertilizer treatments, humic acid has really done wonders for my yard.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

What time of the day are you irrigating and what direction is you house facing? It looks drought stressed. The shade from the fence could be helping those areas retain moisture.


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

Brad Thompson91006 said:


> Could the fence act as a backstop for extra water?
> Or could the fence reflect extra sunlight near the fence to spur growth?
> 
> I installed Zeon Zoysa about four months ago in Southern California and it is doing better in the sunny areas.
> Also, with the heat the areas that receive a heavier water?


Thanks! I guess the fence could be causing that, though in general, the sprinkler heads are pointed out from the fence. So it wouldn't be my first thought. The grass is also greener around the tree, and even a bit greener where I've installed steel edging. Very odd...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Shoutout to the 904! St. Johns County baby! I know nothing about Zoysia but pumped to see someone from my old neck of the woods.


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> I would get your soil tested first, zoysia can be tricky to get started, they say the first year it is laid that it sleeps, the second year it creeps and the third year it thrives. I had sod laid last year and 1/3 died, the rest didn't look healthy, a yer later and it is doing a lot better. I have some areas along the fene that have never done well so I seeded with fescue and prg. Those areas are doing well. I would look into doing the green county fertilizer treatments, humic acid has really done wonders for my yard.


This is probably my next step. I did one of those at-home soil tests in the Spring, seemed to indicate a little light on Nitrogen, and Potassium, but have been feeding the lawn Lawnifi monthly which I'd have expected to help resolve any issues. What's also strange is that the front yard, where there's a bit more shade, couldn't look any better, and would think it's the same soil.

I'll check out the Green County treatments - am not familiar with them! Appreciate your feedback!

Ken


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Shoutout to the 904! St. Johns County baby! I know nothing about Zoysia but pumped to see someone from my old neck of the woods.


Ha! Just moved here from Greensboro, NC but grew up in Mandarin. Much has changed since I lived here as a kid!


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

FlaDave said:


> What time of the day are you irrigating and what direction is you house facing? It looks drought stressed. The shade from the fence could be helping those areas retain moisture.


I have 4 zones for my irrigation system, first starts around 5am. Zone 4, which is the backyard in question, tends to complete around 7-7:30am. As well, maybe 2 weeks ago, I started giving zone 4 only a second round of irrigation an additional 2 days a week, this time in the evening, and haven't seen any noticeable change.

Is it possible that the thatch from my 'new' zoysia is preventing growth? It doesn't seem excessively thatchy but my last grass was Fescue which had no thatch issue - so am new to this!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I haven't been back in 13 years but I'm making the trip Friday. My wife and kids have never seen where I grew up. I was a bit south of you but really excited to show them the area. I know it's still mid 80s now but how bad is the humidity? Am I gonna need a 5 pound bag of gold bond powder to make it through the week?


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I haven't been back in 13 years but I'm making the trip Friday. My wife and kids have never seen where I grew up. I was a bit south of you but really excited to show them the area. I know it's still mid 80s now but how bad is the humidity? Am I gonna need a 5 pound bag of gold bond powder to make it through the week?


Sounds like you were just around St. Augustine then?

So I lived in Portland, OR for 10 years until 2015, then moved to NC - and felt that humidity immediately. But it wasn't until we moved back to Jacksonville that I could fully appreciate.... just how non-humid NC is 

Gold Bond intravenously may be your only choice!

Ken


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

KBJAX said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been back in 13 years but I'm making the trip Friday. My wife and kids have never seen where I grew up. I was a bit south of you but really excited to show them the area. I know it's still mid 80s now but how bad is the humidity? Am I gonna need a 5 pound bag of gold bond powder to make it through the week?
> ...


Nailed it. It's amazing how boring I thought st Augustine was growing up but now I can't wait to take my kids there.

I may have to spray propiconazole on my inner thighs to keep the gaulding at bay. I hope you figure your lawn out. I wish I could be more help.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Check out the Lawn Care Nut on Youtube. He's over on the Gulf side and has a good Southern/Warm Season Grass guide that might help you with the Zoysia.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

LowCountryCharleston said:


> Check out the Lawn Care Nut on Youtube. He's over on the Gulf side and has a good Southern/Warm Season Grass guide that might help you with the Zoysia.


There is very very very little info specific to Zoysia in his warm season guide.


----------



## KBJAX (Oct 3, 2018)

Any thoughts around whether core aeration would help at this point? Not sure if it's the right time of year here, and whether that would even fix it? Just wondering if somehow water and nutrients aren't getting to where they need. But then still stuck on why the fence line looks so good..


----------



## DeerLab (Apr 24, 2020)

Coming to this late but since I'm in Jacksonville, with a fairly new empire zoysia lawn, I thought I would comment. Mine was installed 8 months ago in August of 2019. Some areas look good where some seem to be having a harder time establishing. I have one area, in particular, that is thinner than others, as seen in this photo.



At first, I thought this might be large spot, but I haven't seen any rust color edges typically seen for that. The ground is a little harder in this spot so this week I'm going to aerate the lawn and see how much that helps. We had some fill for the new construction but it might have been scraped a little too much. This area of lawn sees the same amount of sun and water yet it's considerably greener in some areas. I have a reel mower that is cutting it about an inch right now. I'm leaning toward it being an issue with the soil in that area.


----------

